# droppin my max



## ozzombie13 (Jul 4, 2004)

i just picked up the ebiach pro kit that they make for the max. they said it a a 1.2inch drop. I also got a set of kyb GR-2's all around. I wos wonderin if any one else already had a similar set up, and how it looked, rode, ect. I'm still runnin stock rims, but i want atleast 17's. Also will the 17's on the 2000 max fit ours? thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's my old GXE on Eibachs and 16" wheels.. I also had a fairly heavy system in the back, so the rear is just a hair lower than it should be.
http://www.mattblehm.com/pics/old_max/car/good_pics/

your stance will be the same on the front, and just a hair higher in the back. probably not even visibly different.

Yes you can fit any 5 lug Maxima wheel on yours without a problem. I have lots of friends that run 4th, 5th, and 6th gen wheels on their 3rd gen without a problem.


----------



## ozzombie13 (Jul 4, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> Here's my old GXE on Eibachs and 16" wheels.. I also had a fairly heavy system in the back, so the rear is just a hair lower than it should be.
> http://www.mattblehm.com/pics/old_max/car/good_pics/
> 
> your stance will be the same on the front, and just a hair higher in the back. probably not even visibly different.
> ...



alright thanks, where did you find your upper strut brace?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

ebay..
If you're talking about the one with the red ends, I still have it... I'll sell it for $15 + 5 shipping...

I paid over $60 for it new back in the day.


----------

